# snowbird is too advanced



## Tif (Aug 31, 2016)

Yeh. Wouldn't want to go there. The best snow resort is no resort. I've no clue why anyone in their right mind would even challenge themselves to get off the couch at all.


----------



## 70'sskater (Mar 20, 2014)

Sounds like he should have gone to Park City or Deer Valley. He could have enjoyed some nice wide groomed runs.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

"not fun" LOL I saw this on Jerry of the Day, too good.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Clever marketing, indeed!


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

That is good marketing right there. I've seen people bitch and moan that the trails aren't groomed right after a foot of snow, but never that the mountain was "too advanced". He should scratch Jackson Hole off the list then.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

The most clever part about this is that they had a resort employee create a Yelp account and write the review first. Then use it for the ad. Lot of thought went into this.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

phillyphan said:


> The most clever part about this is that they had a resort employee create a Yelp account and write the review first. Then use it for the ad. Lot of thought went into this.


the add says nothing about yelp, that was the Redit story. 

I think if they were doing that they would just skip the yelp part. However, I don't care if it is fake:hairy:...unless they really did create a fake yelp account at which point I will wonder why they were stupid enough to waste the calories doing so when they can just print the add as is.:snowboard4:


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Alpine Duke said:


> the add says nothing about yelp, that was the Redit story.
> 
> I think if they were doing that they would just skip the yelp part. However, I don't care if it is fake:hairy:...unless they really did create a fake yelp account at which point I will wonder why they were stupid enough to waste the calories doing so when they can just print the add as is.:snowboard4:


My bad, you mention yelp in your original post and I just took your word for it.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Speaking of clever marketing, I was just looking at the new Machete GT and noticed Ride mentions a certain reviewer in the product description in response to a less than stellar write up last year. Shots fired! 

https://ridesnowboards.com/en/mens/machete-gt-1718.html


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Brewtown said:


> Speaking of clever marketing, I was just looking at the new Machete GT and noticed Ride mentions a certain reviewer in the product description in response to a less than stellar write up last year. Shots fired!
> 
> https://ridesnowboards.com/en/mens/machete-gt-1718.html


You should really read the whole catalog. The guy they have writing it is a riot.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Brewtown said:


> Speaking of clever marketing, I was just looking at the new Machete GT and noticed Ride mentions a certain reviewer in the product description in response to a less than stellar write up last year. Shots fired!
> 
> https://ridesnowboards.com/en/mens/machete-gt-1718.html



hahaha

I liked the one on the Alter Ego:
It's Powder or Groomers. Choose 2.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Brewtown said:


> Speaking of clever marketing, I was just looking at the new Machete GT and noticed Ride mentions a certain reviewer in the product description in response to a less than stellar write up last year. Shots fired!
> 
> https://ridesnowboards.com/en/mens/machete-gt-1718.html


LOLL *pew pew* for real. 

"The Machete GT is a responsive freestyle deck with a stiffer flex, so don't be an angry snowboarder if you don't have the chops to get the maximum performance from the Machete GT."

Ayayaii lol. Did burtonavenger actually say it's like riding a "garden hose over a flat tire ..."? Haha dkm, what does that even mean?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

GDimac said:


> LOLL *pew pew* for real.
> 
> "The Machete GT is a responsive freestyle deck with a stiffer flex, so don't be an angry snowboarder if you don't have the chops to get the maximum performance from the Machete GT."
> 
> Ayayaii lol. Did burtonavenger actually say it's like riding a "garden hose over a flat tire ..."? Haha dkm, what does that even mean?


Nah he probably said "riding over a garden hose with a flat tire". That's more like it...

Reviews are just opinions. Some people like one thing others don't.
Angry goes all angry at stuff he doesn't like. Doesn't mean someone else wont like it. But he does get to ride tons of stuff, so if he doesn't like something, it's probably for a reason, but it's still his own reason. Doesn't mean that for person x or y that same reason will be there.

Nivek is generally a bit more understanding of stuff that simply might be what someone else is looking for regardless of how it is for him. He's not as angry I guess. Or maybe has the chops to get maximum performance....


----------



## Ashcampbell (Mar 14, 2014)

Yep BA is who I thought of when they said angry.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Brewtown said:


> Speaking of clever marketing, I was just looking at the new Machete GT and noticed Ride mentions a certain reviewer in the product description in response to a less than stellar write up last year. Shots fired!
> 
> https://ridesnowboards.com/en/mens/machete-gt-1718.html


I think that was @BurtonAvenger that wrote that review about Ride. LOL.


----------

